# 64 Violet



## Jack21 (Dec 11, 2014)

I have this 64 violet I was thinking I would part out on eBay but if anybody here wants to save it they can make me an offer. Paint is pretty well shot zoom in on the picture it doesn't look as bad as it really is from a distance. Pedals are missing. I think every thing else is there and original to bike. Solo polo in excellent shape. Square back sissy bar. Red line s-2 has rust should clean up pretty well.  Nice oval slick no dry rot. Front westwind has some cracking in treads but not terrible. I haven't cleaned or polished anything but should clean up ok. Pm me if interested. Thanks


----------



## stoney (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey, nice bike. I'm not a Sting Ray guy anymore so I am not interested. Although it is a pretty decent bike. In my opinion I don't think I would part the bike out.  First I would offer it here. If no interest, then Ebay. There are fewer and fewer '64's out there, especially in violet. There seems to be a rise in bare bones Sting Ray bikes. I don't know what you would be happy with money wise from the bike. It is none of my business. It's an easy bike to ship, there isn't much to it. Ship through Bikeflights.com     Good luck with the selling of it.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 12, 2014)

*serial #*

What is it's number... I am loosely looking for a C4xxxx birthday bike...


----------



## Jack21 (Dec 12, 2014)

# is L464641


----------



## garysvintagemuscle (Dec 13, 2014)

Hey jack I'm interested in the 64. Shoot me a price that u have in mind and some more pictures if possible. 
Garykreidler@aol.com 
Thanks Gary


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 20, 2014)

very interested can't seem to pm you .. email me please bacardiemerson@optimum.net   Thanks Tom


----------

